# Can You Manual Wind A Mp Auto



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

when i try to wind my auto by hand it spins the rotor. i take it this means its broken?


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

You mean by winding the crown, or rocking the watch as a whole by hand!? :blink:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Nope you're winding it


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

lol sorry it winds fine automatical but when I use the crown it spins the rotor


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Well, a good arm movement is the best way for a wind up........speaking of which..............








.......should one wish to spank one  h34r:


----------



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

spankone said:


> lol sorry it winds fine automatical but when I use the crown it spins the rotor


That's what it should do.When you have your watch on your wrist your hand move's so the rotor move's and winds the watch.So when you wind it manualy with the the crown it spin's the rotor and that winds your watch.


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

Sounds to me that the "clutch" is not disengaging, probably needs a touch of lubrication


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

chrisb said:


> Sounds to me that the "clutch" is not disengaging, probably needs a touch of lubrication


thats what i was thinking


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I'd suggest Silver Hawk will confirm absolutely the reason(s)


----------

